# my job yesterday ( laugh at me content)



## haveheartley (Jul 26, 2008)

Get a call early morning, my painter friend got me a takedown job 45' pine $200, figure I can use my bosses gear because hes gone, arborist saw is broken and saddle is m.i.a

High lights include

using a broken 40' extention ladder
fashioning a makeshift saddle out of an old rigging line
the top 3' hitting me on the head
accidently swearing infront of kids
and dropping a 20' section of the tree on my phone and killing it

lived, learned,got paid and had a blast, ordered my own gear this morning


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 26, 2008)

haveheartley said:


> Get a call early morning, my painter friend got me a takedown job 45' pine $200, figure I can use my bosses gear because hes gone, arborist saw is broken and saddle is m.i.a
> 
> High lights include
> 
> ...



it's like the blind leading the blind.....on a hiking trip to the bottom of the grand canyon. 

seriously man, you need to immeadiately become compliant w/ ansi standards for life support....after all, it's your life you're supporting. 

and by the sounds of things, the guy you've been learning from is on top of the game too...how many times does Darwin have to be proven right?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad you ordered some new gear !

What do you have coming!


----------



## haveheartley (Jul 26, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> it's like the blind leading the blind.....on a hiking trip to the bottom of the grand canyon.
> 
> seriously man, you need to immeadiately become compliant w/ ansi standards for life support....after all, it's your life you're supporting.
> 
> and by the sounds of things, the guy you've been learning from is on top of the game too...how many times does Darwin have to be proven right?



I would say darwin has nothing to do with this at all, kid in a bind trying to make money doing what he likes


----------



## haveheartley (Jul 26, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Glad you ordered some new gear !
> 
> What do you have coming!




i bought a starter kit of wesspur, nothing incredible but it will be a huge upgrade from what i had yesterday, also picking up a couple of husqvarnas


----------



## b1rdman (Jul 26, 2008)

haveheartley said:


> I would say darwin has nothing to do with this at all, kid in a bind trying to make money doing what he likes



No harm no foul....as long as you don't do it again.

You'll catch a lot of heat around here from the pros but in all likelihood they started out a lot like you. Everyone screws up but those who learn from it live a lot longer than those who don't. 

I don't climb (in fact I'm not even a "tree guy") but I've been on this site long enough do know that there are a LOT of people here who are VERY GOOD at their jobs.

Listen, learn, have fun...most of all listen.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 26, 2008)

haveheartley said:


> I would say darwin has nothing to do with this at all, kid in a bind trying to make money doing what he likes



There are many qualities needed to be successful, but near the top of the list is wisdom. Being blessed with a large dose of wisdom isn't something that usually goes along with being a young buck. 

It's commendable that you want to do better for yourself, but taking chances by using broken and substandard gear, and not having the right tools for the job will only end up putting you in a worse bind than you were in to begin with. 

It's way more important to be able to work every day than it is to choose to work on any given day. Would the job have gone anywhere if you'd waited 3 days for your proper gear to arrive?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 26, 2008)

I ended up in yosemite, a qualified rock climbing instuctor with over 200 logged days of climbing...and no gear, and not much money. I made a harness out of seatbelt material, cut up some running shoes to make more suitable for climbing, and used a bottom cut of a 3l drink bottle for a chalk bag. Then found it kind hard to find climbing partners once they saw my gear. 

I end up at family and friends and finding myself gettting volenteered to do little tree jobs and having to scrape gear together. Highlights have included a light reduction of a willow with only a 066 and a harness made from rope, using shackles as biners.
Using an axe and 10 inch long folding handsaw to climb and dismantle a pine tree that was about 4 stories tall. 

Now, if I go on holiday I have a light troll harness, short rope and silky packed every time if going by plane, if driving I often stash an ms200t to.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 26, 2008)

haveheartley said:


> Get a call early morning, my painter friend got me a takedown job 45' pine $200, figure I can use my bosses gear because hes gone, arborist saw is broken and saddle is m.i.a
> 
> High lights include
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are off to a good start. You will always remmeber what it feels like having that rope saddle blister your butt cheeks... I do.
The accidental swearing will stop pretty soon... when it becomes intentional.
Lets see how far you get.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Jul 30, 2008)

haveheartley said:


> I would say darwin has nothing to do with this at all, kid in a bind trying to make money doing what he likes





That explained me today, I'm by no doubt a greenhorn at arborist work, I'm 19 years old growing up in a wood shop, not a tree, but I love it to death. I have bought a few books and my experience has come from that and from gaffing out of a tree once (not very high thank god) I had a job today removing a dead branch about 20 ft up. I threw on my saddle and 2 wire core fliplines and worked up that tree and redirecting around the crotch to where I had to use a heavy Stihl 031Av to remove the 8" diameter branch. 

I need a top handle saw, but I'll work with what I got, the gear I have invested in is expensive and I have to work to buy more of what I need to be safe. 

Cheers guys and thanks for all the tips you supply me with! I cant have someone teach me how to climb and work in trees in person, so I rely on all of you!


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Jul 30, 2008)

$200 ? was it worth it


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jul 30, 2008)

haveheartley said:


> i bought a starter kit of wesspur, nothing incredible but it will be a huge upgrade from what i had yesterday, also picking up a couple of husqvarnas



I'd rethink that husky thing....LOL


----------



## masiman (Jul 31, 2008)

Burlhunter13 said:


> .... I had a job today removing a dead branch about 20 ft up. I threw on my saddle and 2 wire core fliplines and worked up that tree and redirecting around the crotch to where I had to use a heavy Stihl 031Av to remove the 8" diameter branch. .....



Next up is learning how to get in and out of the tree without spikes. I'm not knockin' ya because it is on my list too  

Check out the video in this thread to see the footlocking technique.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Aug 1, 2008)

masiman said:


> Next up is learning how to get in and out of the tree without spikes. I'm not knockin' ya because it is on my list too
> 
> Check out the video in this thread to see the footlocking technique.




Oh no, I totally agree! I hate to spur a healthy tree. It bothers me every time I have to go up. But I wasn't too worried about this tree, it will probably bite the dust in about 5 years, he doesn't like the tree in his yard. No idea why.

I am currently saving up to buy ascending gear and a top handle Stihl. Oh.....and the Tree Climbers Companion lol. 

Thanks for the link to the video, I'll have to try that footlocking technique!

Cheers buddy!


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 1, 2008)

Burlhunter13 said:


> Oh no, I totally agree! I hate to spur a healthy tree. It bothers me every time I have to go up. But I wasn't too worried about this tree, it will probably bite the dust in about 5 years, he doesn't like the tree in his yard. No idea why.
> 
> I am currently saving up to buy ascending gear and a top handle Stihl. Oh.....and the Tree Climbers Companion lol.
> 
> ...



There's almost no reason to be spiking residential trees which aren't being removed. I climb spikeless all the time, with nothing more than saddle, steelcore, rope & split-tail, and a throwball and line or 16' - 24' pole to put the rope in the tree. You don't need fancy equipment for your average yard tree. You do need good judgement about what you're putting your rope on and trusting your life to. 

Go buy the treeclimbers companion today....it'll be the best eighteen bucks you've ever spent. 

Spiking trims and topping are the hallmarks of "hack" residential treework.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Aug 2, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> There's almost no reason to be spiking residential trees which aren't being removed. I climb spikeless all the time, with nothing more than saddle, steelcore, rope & split-tail, and a throwball and line or 16' - 24' pole to put the rope in the tree. You don't need fancy equipment for your average yard tree. You do need good judgement about what you're putting your rope on and trusting your life to.
> 
> Go buy the treeclimbers companion today....it'll be the best eighteen bucks you've ever spent.
> 
> Spiking trims and topping are the hallmarks of "hack" residential treework.





I agree with the "hack" being with spikes for average yard trees. I know that most of the climbers I've seen around here are using them and I know it's doing more harm to the tree then good. Thats why I'm going the more professional route of ascending rope equipment. I'm going to buy the book first before making any decisions in gear. I think I'll try your method though. since we are kinda on the topic...Do you recommend using a rescue 8 descender for descending out of the tree, or is there a better method?


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Aug 2, 2008)

I wouldn't laugh, but I do find it humorous !!!opcorn:


----------



## MuniciPAL (Aug 28, 2008)

just take a footlock on the rope and forget the figure 8


----------



## Climbing Fool (Aug 30, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> There's almost no reason to be spiking residential trees which aren't being removed. I climb spikeless all the time, with nothing more than saddle, steelcore, rope & split-tail, and a throwball and line or 16' - 24' pole to put the rope in the tree. You don't need fancy equipment for your average yard tree. You do need good judgement about what you're putting your rope on and trusting your life to.
> 
> Go buy the treeclimbers companion today....it'll be the best eighteen bucks you've ever spent.
> 
> Spiking trims and topping are the hallmarks of "hack" residential treework.



Amen brother, amen.

Got called out to a job over a 2 years ago. Tree in one yard overhanging the fence, usual sort of thing. Completed the job, recommended some serious work to a Lemon-scented Gum at the same time but did not get that job. Six months later I get called to the next door neighbour to remove about 1.5 tonnes of branches from trees originating in the original yard I had worked in. The original client had called in her preferred "arborist" for the Lemon-scented I had commented on. The "arborist" had crudely spurred the tree, cut branches leaving 200mm stubs and managed to tear about 150mm of bark from beneath one branch. Only a few months after that shoddy job was done and already the spur marks were "bruised". On the grey/white bark of a lemon-scented it shows faster but extensive research on eucalypts in Victoria, Australia has shown that disease is almost guaranteed in living trees that have been spurred. 

My PERSONAL approach is to explain to any customer that under no circumstances will I put spurs into any part of a tree that is not being removed. If they don't like it, I suggest they find another arborist. I don't know what public liability is like in the U.S. but in Australia if it can be shown that you have contributed to a fall through poor technique the damage bill comes out of your wallet.

On climbing without spurs...

Never tried footlocking. I usually throw a rope into the tree with a weight bag and stringline and haul the lifeline after it. Check out the tree climbing companion for a couple of great techniques for inserting a cambion saver from the ground. I guarantee once you climb using one you will never go back to life-line-over-a-branch which I see so much of. Once the lifeline is secured I simply prussic up the line. I have a figure 8 descender in my climbing bag which still has the price sticker attached. I keep meaning to use it but......


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't believe you cursed in front of kids. shame on you. 



I used a ladder for a couple of jobs myself so I could pay for my gear. A little dicey, but not "hazardous"


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Sep 5, 2008)

I was looking into getting one of those cambium savers. They seem like a great idea. Do most of you guys decend with the prusick knot...I heard it can be done?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 5, 2008)

we all started some wear tom trees


----------



## treeseer (Sep 5, 2008)

ascending gear is a waste for beginners--I use ladder and toss monkeyfist, has worked fine 43 years.

a chainsaw for an 8" limb? that is a handsaw cut. much safer and lighter. why waste $$ on husky when silky will do?

sorry to hear about the phone--hope it was insured.

and don't sweat the flak--you gotta start somewhere, and it sounds like you're going in the right direction.


----------



## juststumps (Sep 8, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> I can't believe you cursed in front of kids. shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I used a ladder for a couple of jobs myself so I could pay for my gear. A little dicey, but not "hazardous"



yeah, your right... not hazardous..... when's the last time you heard of a guy getting hurt or killed , because a falling limb , knocked the ladder out from under him ????? your right, you never hear about that...


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 9, 2008)

juststumps said:


> yeah, your right... not hazardous..... when's the last time you heard of a guy getting hurt or killed , because a falling limb , knocked the ladder out from under him ????? your right, you never hear about that...



I used the ladder to climb into a magnolia, then just climbed my way up to the part I was removing, removed it and climbed down. The falling limbs could have knocked the ladder down, but then my buddy would have picked it up for me I'm sure.


----------

